# Ace Car Rental - St. Maarten?



## hajjah (Jul 6, 2009)

I got a great rate with this company for a rental this month.  :whoopie: Anyone have experience with Ace?


----------



## tombo (Jul 6, 2009)

Deleted post since I misread the Island


----------



## hajjah (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks.  I'm familiar with Tropic for Aruba, but I was asking about *Ace* in St. Maarten.


----------



## tombo (Jul 6, 2009)

hajjah said:


> Thanks.  I'm familiar with Tropic for Aruba, but I was asking about *Ace* in St. Maarten.




Let me know who you use and how you like them because i am traveling to St Maarten next spring and will need a car myself.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## hajjah (Jul 7, 2009)

No problem.  We're heading to St. Maarten in 2 weeks and will report back.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ace/panoramic comes highly recommended on another sxm board. I have a reservation with them next month based on those reports. Who ever you rent from on sxm make sure it is a locally owned company, not a brand name, many bad reports about the franchise outfits. Car breakins are common on sxm lately so don't ever leave anything in the car or trunk anywhere for even a minute or 2 and check with the rental company about whether to lock the car or not. Another tip is don't drink and drive, roadblocks are common and the french limit is much lower than the states, dont know about the dutch side.


----------



## hajjah (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for this additional advice.


----------



## deemac (Jul 12, 2009)

hajjah said:


> I got a great rate with this company for a rental this month.  :whoopie: Anyone have experience with Ace?



I have used Ace/Panoramic 3 times during my many trips to SXM.   I feel He is a great person, and his cars were in great shape.

However, there are mixed reviews re: Mohammad on TTOL (www.traveltalkonline.com.)    Some folk love/hate him.

*I will only comment re: why i no longer use him.*


My reason for not using Mohammad lately has to do with my not being able to contact him when I wanted to return the car at an earlier time than I had originally given him.   He did give me his cell number, but it was always full, and no calls could get through.   I also tried to contact his office, again mailbox full.  And, no one was at the office when I went there.

 This was disheartening to me, because in the past when I have had a rental car in SXM, and if I got a flat -- it was no problem to call the rental company and the owner or his agent would come to where I was, and fix the flat.  (this has happened on a SUNDAY, and the car was immediately repaired  -- at my resort -- I awaken to the flat.   Luckily, I was not on the road at night)

Did you get a quote from www.carrentals.com or directly from Mohammad.   The rate is usually much lower if you go to carrentals.com.


Hope this info is helpful

SXMdee


----------



## hajjah (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you so much for adding this additional information.  I booked the standard size car directly with Ace and received a $25.00 discount.  Carrentals.com comes out to be $28.00 more.  I certainly don't want to have a problem getting the car back since I actually booked to have the car returned later than I will keep it.  I will now contact the company to let then know that they have a negative report about customers returning the cars.  The last thing I need is to arrive at the airport and not be able to return the car so I can check in.  Thanks again for the heads up on this.


----------



## normab (Jul 13, 2009)

I want to recommend the person we have rented from 4 or 5 times now.

http://www.kennyscarrental.com/

Mr Bruce is the manager and he is wonderful.  He meets you at the airport and you leave the car there as you leave.  On our first usage of his cars, he came to our TS when we locked the keys in the car on a Satuday night and did not surcharge us--but we gave him  a nice tip for his customer service.

We think he is the greatest and his prices are competitive.  

Norma


----------



## hajjah (Jul 23, 2009)

Just to give an update, a friend arrived in St. Maarten a few days ahead of me and sent an email advising me to cancel  my rental with Ace.  By the time I received the email, I was at the airport waiting for my flight.  This was last Saturday.  I was able to use my Palm and go online to cancel the Ace rental and book with Thrifty via Carrentals.com.  My friend had a horrible experience with Ace.  Her vehicle was hit in the rear by another car and Ace told her that she would have to pay for the repairs even though she was not at fault, and the driver of the other car said that he would pay for the car.  Ace gave my freind a hard time getting a copy of the police report, but she did get it.  I'm glad that I cancelled my reservation with them in time.


----------

